# Các Mẹ Sẽ Chọn Xe Nào Khi Quyết Định Mua Xe Ạ?



## tranngoctrang

Các mẹ ơi, tình hình là sắp đến sinh nhật em, em muốn đổi xe và đã dụ được xã rồi, cơ mà chọn tới chọn lui vẫn không biết nên mua xe nào? Các nào cũng có  điểm mạnh và điểm yếu hết. Em cứ chọn mãi chưa xong ạ? Em đăng lên hỏi ý nhờ các mẹ vote giúp em với ạ? Em chỉ có yêu cầu là xe đẹp, sang, giá cả hợp lý tí, phù hợp với mẹ điệu giống em. Em cám ơn các mẹ trước ạ


----------



## Thanhthanh90

tranngoctrang đã viết:


> Các mẹ ơi, tình hình là sắp đến sinh nhật em, em muốn đổi xe và đã dụ được xã rồi, cơ mà chọn tới chọn lui vẫn không biết nên mua xe nào? Các nào cũng có  điểm mạnh và điểm yếu hết. Em cứ chọn mãi chưa xong ạ? Em đăng lên hỏi ý nhờ các mẹ vote giúp em với ạ? Em chỉ có yêu cầu là xe đẹp, sang, giá cả hợp lý tí, phù hợp với mẹ điệu giống em. Em cám ơn các mẹ trước ạ


Mẹ nó đưa gợi ý chung chung quá à, mà nữ mà xe đẹp và sang thì mẹ nó nghía thử mấy dòng Vespa mới ra đi, em sắp tới cũng tính mua Vespa Primavera á. Mẹ search google xem hình nha, em chưa post hình được


----------



## Thanhthanh90

chisaicoi đã viết:


> mua vision của honda đi chị ơi, em thấy thích loại này lắm


Vison thì cũng đẹp, nhưng bị cái không đủ "sang"


----------



## tranngoctrang

chisaicoi đã viết:


> mua vision của honda đi chị ơi, em thấy thích loại này lắm


Vision thì hơi bé ạ, với cả nhiều khi đi đâu chồng chở mà chạy vision thì chắc chẳng thấy cái xe đâu ạ[DOUBLEPOST=1436753537][/DOUBLEPOST]





Thanhthanh90 đã viết:


> Mẹ nó đưa gợi ý chung chung quá à, mà nữ mà xe đẹp và sang thì mẹ nó nghía thử mấy dòng Vespa mới ra đi, em sắp tới cũng tính mua Vespa Primavera á. Mẹ search google xem hình nha, em chưa post hình được


Vespa Primavera mẹ nó nói là dòng mới ạ, ôi em lúa lắm, trước giờ chỉ biết mỗi vespa LX thôi, còn lại mù tịt


----------



## Thuylinhtran

Em thấy dòng Lead của honda được đó mẹ nó, nữ chạy thì bao sướng vì cốp xe siêu rộng, túi to, túi nhỏ gì cũng được ko lo bị giật túi xách í, chỉ bị cái hơi nặng nhưng chạy lâu cũng quen à


----------



## Hoangdungnhi

Thanhthanh90 đã viết:


> Mẹ nó đưa gợi ý chung chung quá à, mà nữ mà xe đẹp và sang thì mẹ nó nghía thử mấy dòng Vespa mới ra đi, em sắp tới cũng tính mua Vespa Primavera á. Mẹ search google xem hình nha, em chưa post hình được


em cũng thích em Primavera này lắm luôn, đặc biệt là màu đỏ, vừa sang chảnh, vừa long lanh, mê lắm mà vẫn chưa đưa em về dinh được


----------



## Me_Kathy

nghe mẹ nó nói ngưỡng mộ quá đi à, xã gì mà tâm lý thế không biết, chả bù ox em, đến sn em ổng còn chả nhớ ngày í chứ nói gì đến quà, đọc của mẹ nó tủi thân hết sức


----------



## Camtudoan_357

chisaicoi đã viết:


> Chắc chồng mẹ nó phải to như con gấu ấy nhỉ, xe Vision này em thấy to mà


em cũng thấy chiếc vision bị bé so với các bố ạ, nữ chạy thì ok, em nhớ ko nhầm thì vision bé hơn airblade phải ko ạ? Em thì thích airblade vì nhẹ, cốp rộng nhưng mặc đầm thì hơi bất tiện vì nó ko có sàn xe


----------



## Hoangdungnhi

chisaicoi đã viết:


> Chắc chồng mẹ nó phải to như con gấu ấy nhỉ, xe Vision này em thấy to mà


Vison bé tẹo ý, em chống chân còn dư mà


----------



## Tramy2010

Hoangdungnhi đã viết:


> em cũng thích em Primavera này lắm luôn, đặc biệt là màu đỏ, vừa sang chảnh, vừa long lanh, mê lắm mà vẫn chưa đưa em về dinh được


Tìm xã tâm lý như của chị thớt là hốt được ngay mà mẹ nó <3


----------



## Vyvyduong2548

Sinh nhật mà được xã tặng nguyên con xe á hã mẹ nó


----------



## Camtudoan_357

Tramy2010 đã viết:


> Tìm xã tâm lý như của chị thớt là hốt được ngay mà mẹ nó <3


xã như nhà chủ thớt nghe mà ham, chắc nằm trong danh sách đỏ cần được bảo tồn và phát huy đó mẹ nó ơi, để hỏi xe chủ thớt cho con trai không xin làm sui mới được haha


----------



## Me_Kathy

Hoangdungnhi đã viết:


> em cũng thích em Primavera này lắm luôn, đặc biệt là màu đỏ, vừa sang chảnh, vừa long lanh, mê lắm mà vẫn chưa đưa em về dinh được


mẹ nó ơi, em thấy đang có chương trình cho lái thử nè, hay mẹ nó đăng kí lái 1 vòng xem tình yêu với em này tăng lên hay giảm xuống đi, em cũng đang dụ mấy chị trong cơ quan đi cùng nè


----------



## Thanhthanh90

Me_Kathy đã viết:


> mẹ nó ơi, em thấy đang có chương trình cho lái thử nè, hay mẹ nó đăng kí lái 1 vòng xem tình yêu với em này tăng lên hay giảm xuống đi, em cũng đang dụ mấy chị trong cơ quan đi cùng nè


mẹ nó nói chương trình này phải ko ạ : http://vespa.com.vn/dich-vu/dat-lich-lai-thu-xe-truc-tuyen


----------



## Hoangdungnhi

ôi thích thế mẹ nó ơi, mà chương trình này ở SG hay ở HN nhỉ?


----------



## Thanhthanh90

Hoangdungnhi đã viết:


> ôi thích thế mẹ nó ơi, mà chương trình này ở SG hay ở HN nhỉ?


cái này là toàn quốc đó nàng, vào đăng kí tỉnh thành, đại lý với giờ là được đó, nếu ở SG thì hẹn đi chung cho vui


----------



## Phucan2505

Tháng 7 tháng 8 vespa đang hỗ trợ 100%  phí trước bạ khi mua Vespa Primavera đó mợ. Chiếc này chắc là làm hài lòng mợ thớt đó, đẹp & sang lắm


----------



## Tramy2010

Thanhthanh90 đã viết:


> Mẹ nó đưa gợi ý chung chung quá à, mà nữ mà xe đẹp và sang thì mẹ nó nghía thử mấy dòng Vespa mới ra đi, em sắp tới cũng tính mua Vespa Primavera á. Mẹ search google xem hình nha, em chưa post hình được


Ui thớt đang xin tư vấn giá tiền hợp lý mà tư vấn Vespa là không ổn rồi mẹ nó ơi. Vespa là chúa mắc luôn á


----------



## Phuongtrangnguyen

Đi Uber cho lành


----------



## Vyvyduong2548

Chân em ngắn quá chạy không hợp chứ không cũng rướt Vespa Primavera rồi


----------



## Thanhthanh90

Vyvyduong2548 đã viết:


> Chân em ngắn quá chạy không hợp chứ không cũng rướt Vespa Primavera rồi


Em thấy mấy chị toàn 1m58 cũng chạy Vespa cũng sang như ai à mẹ nó ơi ^^


----------



## Phuongtrangnguyen

Thanhthanh90 đã viết:


> Em thấy mấy chị toàn 1m58 cũng chạy Vespa cũng sang như ai à mẹ nó ơi ^^


Sang rồi tới lúc chống chân không tới ngã dập mồm có sang không ạ?


----------



## Tramy2010

Thanhthanh90 đã viết:


> mẹ nó nói chương trình này phải ko ạ


Em thấy có miễn phí thuế trước bạ nữa kìa mẹ nó, ai biết vụ này không ạ?


----------



## Phucan2505

Tramy2010 đã viết:


> Em thấy có miễn phí thuế trước bạ nữa kìa mẹ nó, ai biết vụ này không ạ?


Đọc trong cái link mẹ thanhthanh share luôn đó, từ giờ tới 31/08 mua Vespa Primavera được miễn 100% thuế trước bạ đó mẹ Tramy


----------



## MaiXinh

Phucan2505 đã viết:


> Đọc trong cái link mẹ thanhthanh share luôn đó, từ giờ tới 31/08 mua Vespa Primavera được miễn 100% thuế trước bạ đó mẹ Tramy


100% thuế trước bạ là khoảng nhiêu vậy mẹ nó?


----------



## 10xinh

MaiXinh đã viết:


> 100% thuế trước bạ là khoảng nhiêu vậy mẹ nó?


3tr5 đó mẹ nó ơi, tiết kiệm được kha khá luôn


----------



## fastfood1510

Thấy nhiều mẹ tư vấn mua Vespa quá nhỉ, em nghe nói dòng này nhanh xuống máy lắm, mà chị em mình mà xe hư biết kêu ai


----------



## Van_Xinh

fastfood1510 đã viết:


> Thấy nhiều mẹ tư vấn mua Vespa quá nhỉ, em nghe nói dòng này nhanh xuống máy lắm, mà chị em mình mà xe hư biết kêu ai


Có đâu mẹ nó ơi, mấy dòng cổ cổ nó hư (hết thời) chứ xe em đang chạy nè, ngon lành mà sao mẹ nỡ nới vậy


----------



## Thanhthanh90

Mấy dòng mới này của Vespa có chế độ tiết kiệm xăng, với cả máy móc ổn mà, mẹ đừng đi vespa cổ là được, chứ mấy con mới giờ cứ gọi là ngon lành cành đào, mỗi tội giá hơi chát tí, mà giờ biết vụ miễn 100% phí trước bạ thì chuẩn luôn


----------



## Thuylinhtran

nghe mấy mẹ nói xong em muốn rước em nó về quá, em ưng em Primavera này lâu rồi mà cứ nghĩ mãi[DOUBLEPOST=1437355917][/DOUBLEPOST]





Vyvyduong2548 đã viết:


> Chân em ngắn quá chạy không hợp chứ không cũng rướt Vespa Primavera rồi


mẹ nó muốn thử xem có chống chân tới không thì đăng kí lái thử đi, em thấy link mẹ @Thanhthanh90 đưa được lái thử trên toàn quốc đó


----------



## Hoangdungnhi

em thích dòng LX của Vespa hơn dòng này, dòng này nhìn cứ mất cân đối sao đó, ko thích lắm


----------



## Camtudoan_357

fastfood1510 đã viết:


> Thấy nhiều mẹ tư vấn mua Vespa quá nhỉ, em nghe nói dòng này nhanh xuống máy lắm, mà chị em mình mà xe hư biết kêu ai


em nghe nói xe này được bảo hành 3 năm luôn đó, hình như chưa có hãng nào ở VN làm vụ này, xe hư gọi bên vespa sang họ sữa cho mình


----------



## Hoangdungnhi

Camtudoan_357 đã viết:


> em nghe nói xe này được bảo hành 3 năm luôn đó, hình như chưa có hãng nào ở VN làm vụ này, xe hư gọi bên vespa sang họ sữa cho mình


mẹ nó có nhầm ko ạ, làm gì có xe nào được bảo hành những 3 năm


----------



## Camtudoan_357

Hoangdungnhi đã viết:


> mẹ nó có nhầm ko ạ, làm gì có xe nào được bảo hành những 3 năm


em ham em primavera này lâu rồi nên tìm hiểu kĩ lắm ạ , mẹ nó lên website của hãng xem nhé


----------



## 10xinh

Camtudoan_357 đã viết:


> em nghe nói xe này được bảo hành 3 năm luôn đó, hình như chưa có hãng nào ở VN làm vụ này, xe hư gọi bên vespa sang họ sữa cho mình


3 năm nhưng mà chính sách của nó sao ạ, chứ bảo trì qua loa thôi thì cũng chả có ích gì đâu mẹ nó


----------



## Camtudoan_357

10xinh đã viết:


> 3 năm nhưng mà chính sách của nó sao ạ, chứ bảo trì qua loa thôi thì cũng chả có ích gì đâu mẹ nó


Em đọc thì thấy nó bảo thế này ạ 

Việc bảo hành của Piaggio tiến hành với mục đích sửa chữa các vấn đề nảy sinh do lỗi sản xuất hoặc lắp ráp. Tuy nhiên, hoạt động bảo hành không áp dụng đối với:
Thêm dầu, thay dầu máy, dầu giảm tốc, dầu phanh hoặc các vật tư tiêu hao trong quá trình sử dụng xe.
Những vật liệu và phụ tùng do đặc tính của chúng phải chịu hao mòn theo thời gian sử dụng, ngoại trừ những lỗi do sản xuất và/hoặc thiết kế. Ví dụ:
Lọc dầu, lọc gió, săm lốp (vỏ ruột), nhông xich tải, dây đai, bộ ly hợp, đĩa ly hợp, cầu chì, bugi, bóng đèn, vòng bi, má phanh, guốc phanh, các bộ phận cao su, ống cao su, các loại gioăng đệm, bình ắc qui hoặc sạc bình ắc qui Gỉ sét hoặc ôxy hóa các chi tiết.
Bất kỳ hoạt động bảo dưỡng sửa chữa nào khác do xây xát hoặc mài mòn, tai nạn hoặc những tình huống trong khi sử dụng hoặc lái xe mà không tuân thủ theo những hướng dẫn trong cuốn Sổ tay Sử dụng và Bảo dưỡng.


----------



## 10xinh

Camtudoan_357 đã viết:


> Em đọc thì thấy nó bảo thế này ạ
> 
> Việc bảo hành của Piaggio tiến hành với mục đích sửa chữa các vấn đề nảy sinh do lỗi sản xuất hoặc lắp ráp. Tuy nhiên, hoạt động bảo hành không áp dụng đối với:
> Thêm dầu, thay dầu máy, dầu giảm tốc, dầu phanh hoặc các vật tư tiêu hao trong quá trình sử dụng xe.
> Những vật liệu và phụ tùng do đặc tính của chúng phải chịu hao mòn theo thời gian sử dụng, ngoại trừ những lỗi do sản xuất và/hoặc thiết kế. Ví dụ:
> Lọc dầu, lọc gió, săm lốp (vỏ ruột), nhông xich tải, dây đai, bộ ly hợp, đĩa ly hợp, cầu chì, bugi, bóng đèn, vòng bi, má phanh, guốc phanh, các bộ phận cao su, ống cao su, các loại gioăng đệm, bình ắc qui hoặc sạc bình ắc qui Gỉ sét hoặc ôxy hóa các chi tiết.
> Bất kỳ hoạt động bảo dưỡng sửa chữa nào khác do xây xát hoặc mài mòn, tai nạn hoặc những tình huống trong khi sử dụng hoặc lái xe mà không tuân thủ theo những hướng dẫn trong cuốn Sổ tay Sử dụng và Bảo dưỡng.


Cái này cũng chung chung lắm, em hồi trước chạy xe Nozza Grande của Yam, đi bảo hành toàn phải xì tiền nên giờ nghe bảo hành không ham lắm


----------



## Camtudoan_357

10xinh đã viết:


> Cái này cũng chung chung lắm, em hồi trước chạy xe Nozza Grande của Yam, đi bảo hành toàn phải xì tiền nên giờ nghe bảo hành không ham lắm


có vụ đó nữa hả mẹ nó, sao mẹ nó không làm lớn chuyện lên, kêu quản lý để nói chuyện đó, hôm trước bạn em đi sửa xe bên hãng honda cũng thế, còn thời gian bảo hành mà nó làm tiền, bạn em làm ầm lên, gọi quản lý, đường dây nóng các thể loại, cuối cùng thì được miễn phí đấy ạ. Cơ mà Vespa là của Ý chắc làm ăn ko đến nỗi như vậy đâu


----------



## 10xinh

Camtudoan_357 đã viết:


> có vụ đó nữa hả mẹ nó, sao mẹ nó không làm lớn chuyện lên, kêu quản lý để nói chuyện đó, hôm trước bạn em đi sửa xe bên hãng honda cũng thế, còn thời gian bảo hành mà nó làm tiền, bạn em làm ầm lên, gọi quản lý, đường dây nóng các thể loại, cuối cùng thì được miễn phí đấy ạ. Cơ mà Vespa là của Ý chắc làm ăn ko đến nỗi như vậy đâu


Của Ý nhưng mà mình đang ở VN mà mẹ nó ơi, với lại em cũng không thích làm ầm lên. Tốt nhất là coi có mẹ nào chạy Vespa chưa vô cho ý kiến thôi ạ


----------



## Camtudoan_357

10xinh đã viết:


> Của Ý nhưng mà mình đang ở VN mà mẹ nó ơi, với lại em cũng không thích làm ầm lên. Tốt nhất là coi có mẹ nào chạy Vespa chưa vô cho ý kiến thôi ạ


trong cơ quan em cũng có vài chị chạy vespa cơ mà là dòng LX còn dòng primavera này hình như mới, em chưa thấy ai quen chạy con này, ngoài đường thì có thấy thôi


----------



## Me_Kathy

sáng nay vào bãi xe của cơ quan thấy con Primavera mà trắng yên đỏ cứ gọi là mê ly, đứng ngắm em nó mất 1 hồi, sợ chủ xe tưởng mình muốn trộm xe nên mới đi đó, em nhìn bên ngoài rồi, đẹp hơn hình các mẹ ơi


----------



## ltthuha2011

Mua lead cũng được đó chị , em cũng mới mua nhưng có điều xe nặng quá, cốp thì tha hồ đựng đồ luôn. Mà chị có dự tính tài chính cho chiếc xe bao nhiêu tiền không ?


----------



## Thuylinhtran

Me_Kathy đã viết:


> sáng nay vào bãi xe của cơ quan thấy con Primavera mà trắng yên đỏ cứ gọi là mê ly, đứng ngắm em nó mất 1 hồi, sợ chủ xe tưởng mình muốn trộm xe nên mới đi đó, em nhìn bên ngoài rồi, đẹp hơn hình các mẹ ơi


em trắng yên đỏ hợp lý dễ sợ mà năm nay em sao Thái Bạch, chả dám mua gì màu trắng


----------



## Hoangdungnhi

Thuylinhtran đã viết:


> em trắng yên đỏ hợp lý dễ sợ mà năm nay em sao Thái Bạch, chả dám mua gì màu trắng


Thời này thời nào rồi mà con tin mấy cái đó mẹ nó ơi, thích thì nhích thôi, em là em chả tin đâu


----------



## Thuylinhtran

Hoangdungnhi đã viết:


> Thời này thời nào rồi mà con tin mấy cái đó mẹ nó ơi, thích thì nhích thôi, em là em chả tin đâu


có kiêng có lành mà mẹ nó, em thì em tin lắm, nên có mua xe thì chắc em chọn màu đen hoặc đỏ


----------



## Me_Kathy

Thuylinhtran đã viết:


> có kiêng có lành mà mẹ nó, em thì em tin lắm, nên có mua xe thì chắc em chọn màu đen hoặc đỏ


em pRimavera đỏ cũng lung linh đó mẹ nó, mẹ nó ra đại lý xem thử, sẵn đăng kí lái thử xem[DOUBLEPOST=1437962973][/DOUBLEPOST]





ltthuha2011 đã viết:


> Mua lead cũng được đó chị , em cũng mới mua nhưng có điều xe nặng quá, cốp thì tha hồ đựng đồ luôn. Mà chị có dự tính tài chính cho chiếc xe bao nhiêu tiền không ?


em cũng đang chạy lead giống mẹ nó nè, ngày nào cũng hì hụi dẫn xe hết, mà được cái cốp to chứa đồ siêu thích luôn đó


----------



## Thanhthanh90

mấy mẹ có ý định mua primavera thì để ý là hỗ trợ 100% phí trước bạ chỉ áp dụng đến hết ngày 31/8 thôi nha, nên mấy mẹ nhớ để ý, hết chương trình thì tiếc lắm đó


----------



## Ngochuyen

ltthuha2011 đã viết:


> Mua lead cũng được đó chị , em cũng mới mua nhưng có điều xe nặng quá, cốp thì tha hồ đựng đồ luôn. Mà chị có dự tính tài chính cho chiếc xe bao nhiêu tiền không ?


em cũng thích Lead mẹ nó ơi, cơ mà Lead em thấy hơi to, cũng đang suy nghĩ lắm


----------



## Phucan2505

hôm nay đi làm chạy ngoài đường thấy 1 chị chạy xe, treo túi ở bên ngoài bị giựt đồ, té xe em mất cả hồn, sợ quá, may là em có váy chóng nắng che cái túi, không thì nhiều khi em là người bị té í


----------



## Ngochuyen

Phucan2505 đã viết:


> hôm nay đi làm chạy ngoài đường thấy 1 chị chạy xe, treo túi ở bên ngoài bị giựt đồ, té xe em mất cả hồn, sợ quá, may là em có váy chóng nắng che cái túi, không thì nhiều khi em là người bị té í


bởi vậy nói đi xe mà ko cốp chứa đồ hay đi xe sang quá là bị à sợ lắm


----------



## ltthuha2011

Ngochuyen đã viết:


> em cũng thích Lead mẹ nó ơi, cơ mà Lead em thấy hơi to, cũng đang suy nghĩ lắm


Đúng là xe này thấy có một nhược điểm là hơi to và khi dắt rất nặng , nhích cái đuôi xe lên không nổi. Nhưng chạy rất đầm máy và tiết kiệm xăng, với lại chạy nhìn cũng sang nữa.


----------



## Thuylinhtran

em vẫn mê mẩn em primavera trắng, mà mua này đi em ấy chắc dơ phải biết luôn


----------



## Hoangdungnhi

Thuylinhtran đã viết:


> em vẫn mê mẩn em primavera trắng, mà mua này đi em ấy chắc dơ phải biết luôn


vậy mua đen hay đỏ là hết lo dơ chứ gì bạn ơi, mình thấy màu đỏ đẹp hơn trắng mà


----------



## Camtudoan_357

mua này chạy xe máy ra đường chị sợ mưa to đường ngập nước không về được thôi các mẹ ơi


----------



## Phuongtrangnguyen

mấy mẹ ơi, đợt này còn khuyến mãi 100% phí trước bạ ko ạ? với cả bảo hành gì đấy hôm trước em thấy, me chưa gôm đủ lúa, giờ thì đủ rồi ko biết còn ko


----------



## Tramy2010

Phuongtrangnguyen đã viết:


> mấy mẹ ơi, đợt này còn khuyến mãi 100% phí trước bạ ko ạ? với cả bảo hành gì đấy hôm trước em thấy, me chưa gôm đủ lúa, giờ thì đủ rồi ko biết còn ko


lúc nãy vào fanpage của vespa thì em thấy vừa hết em qua đó  phải mẹ nó hỏi trước 1 ngày là được rồi


----------



## Thanhthanh90

cách cũng ko bao nhiêu đâu các mẹ, các mẹ thích thì cứ nhích thôi, ko khéo vài hôm em nó lại lên giá thì mệt hơn


----------



## Ngochuyen

ra đường thấy mấy chị chạy primavera đỏ nhìn sang chảnh quá chừng, chắc dụ xã rinh 1 em về


----------



## Vyvyduong2548

em thấy các chị bàn tán nghe cũng ham quá mà giá vespa chát thiệt, em chả dám rớ


----------



## Phucan2505

Vyvyduong2548 đã viết:


> em thấy các chị bàn tán nghe cũng ham quá mà giá vespa chát thiệt, em chả dám rớ


em cũng thấy giá nó chát quá, đẹp thì đẹp nhưng kinh tế không cho phép, với cả hao xăng thôi rồi


----------



## Tramy2010

Hoangdungnhi đã viết:


> vậy mua đen hay đỏ là hết lo dơ chứ gì bạn ơi, mình thấy màu đỏ đẹp hơn trắng mà


em thích trắng yên đỏ, nhìn nữ tính hơn, mà sợ xe mau dơ thôi


----------



## Thanhthanh90

Phucan2505 đã viết:


> em cũng thấy giá nó chát quá, đẹp thì đẹp nhưng kinh tế không cho phép, với cả hao xăng thôi rồi


Đã có tiền rước em nó thì không quan tâm tới xăng nữa đâu mẹ nó ơi


----------



## Vyvyduong2548

Ngochuyen đã viết:


> ra đường thấy mấy chị chạy primavera đỏ nhìn sang chảnh quá chừng, chắc dụ xã rinh 1 em về


Màu đỏ hợp với chị em mình mà


----------



## Phucan2505

Tramy2010 đã viết:


> em thích trắng yên đỏ, nhìn nữ tính hơn, mà sợ xe mau dơ thôi


Đi cỡ tầm tuần rửa 1 lần chả dơ gì đâu mẹ nó ơi, tại sơn bóng mà bám bụi thì phủi phạch phạch vài cái là xong


----------



## Me_Kathy

Tramy2010 đã viết:


> em thích trắng yên đỏ, nhìn nữ tính hơn, mà sợ xe mau dơ thôi


Nữ đi đỏ hoặc trắng là sang thôi mẹ nó


----------



## tranngoctrang

Nếu gia đình trẻ chưa con cái thì mua em Vespa này quá ngon. Có 2 con thì chuyển qua xe hơi :3


----------



## Thanhthanh90

Vyvyduong2548 đã viết:


> Màu đỏ hợp với chị em mình mà


Em thì thích màu nào quất màu đó, phục vụ sở thích cá nhân, không phục vụ cộng đồng hee


----------



## 10xinh

tranngoctrang đã viết:


> Nếu gia đình trẻ chưa con cái thì mua em Vespa này quá ngon. Có 2 con thì chuyển qua xe hơi :3


Cứ có điều kiện là up chứ ngại gì đâu mẹ nó ơi ^^


----------



## Tramy2010

Thanhthanh90 đã viết:


> Em thì thích màu nào quất màu đó, phục vụ sở thích cá nhân, không phục vụ cộng đồng hee


Giống em, toàn quất màu em thích chứ không chơi màu phổ thông hehe. Cá tính phải vậy :3[DOUBLEPOST=1444386432,1444385815][/DOUBLEPOST]





Thanhthanh90 đã viết:


> Em thì thích màu nào quất màu đó, phục vụ sở thích cá nhân, không phục vụ cộng đồng hee


Giống em, toàn quất màu em thích chứ không chơi màu phổ thông hehe. Cá tính phải vậy :3


----------



## Hoangdungnhi

Khuyến mãi 50% thì có khi mua được mấy mẹ ơi!


----------



## 10xinh

Hoangdungnhi đã viết:


> Khuyến mãi 50% thì có khi mua được mấy mẹ ơi!


Bữa mới miễn phí thuế trước bạ thôi người ta đã mua ầm ầm rồi mẹ nó ơi, nói chi tới km 50% )


----------



## fastfood1510

10xinh đã viết:


> Bữa mới miễn phí thuế trước bạ thôi người ta đã mua ầm ầm rồi mẹ nó ơi, nói chi tới km 50% )


Giờ còn vụ miễn thuế trước bạ không mẹ nó?


----------



## Thuylinhtran

fastfood1510 đã viết:


> Giờ còn vụ miễn thuế trước bạ không mẹ nó?


Hình như hết chương trình rồi mẹ nó ơi


----------



## Hoangdungnhi

Phải hỏi là mấy mẹ có nhiêu tiền, rồi mới quyết mua xe gì. Chứ không mấy mẹ mua xe hơi hết


----------



## Phucan2505

Hoangdungnhi đã viết:


> Phải hỏi là mấy mẹ có nhiêu tiền, rồi mới quyết mua xe gì. Chứ không mấy mẹ mua xe hơi hết


Mẹ chủ topic hỏi xe máy thôi mà


----------



## Tramy2010

Trong topic mình có ai đang sở hữu xe của dòng Vespa không nhỉ?[DOUBLEPOST=1444614698,1444613762][/DOUBLEPOST]Trong topic mình có ai đang sở hữu xe của dòng Vespa không nhỉ?


----------



## Thanhthanh90

Tramy2010 đã viết:


> Trong topic mình có ai đang sở hữu xe của dòng Vespa không nhỉ?[DOUBLEPOST=1444614698,1444613762][/DOUBLEPOST]Trong topic mình có ai đang sở hữu xe của dòng Vespa không nhỉ?


Toàn mấy mẹ đang tính mua thôi mẹ nó ơi


----------



## Vyvyduong2548

Hoangdungnhi đã viết:


> Phải hỏi là mấy mẹ có nhiêu tiền, rồi mới quyết mua xe gì. Chứ không mấy mẹ mua xe hơi hết


Em có cỡ 30tr thì mua xe gì mẹ nó?


----------



## Thuylinhtran

Vyvyduong2548 đã viết:


> Em có cỡ 30tr thì mua xe gì mẹ nó?


30tr thì mẹ nó mua click của honda đi mẹ nó, em thấy chiếc đó nhẹ, máy êm, bền nữa, hợp với chị em mình á, chỉ mỗi cái là cốp bé thôi


----------



## Hoangdungnhi

Thuylinhtran đã viết:


> 30tr thì mẹ nó mua click của honda đi mẹ nó, em thấy chiếc đó nhẹ, máy êm, bền nữa, hợp với chị em mình á, chỉ mỗi cái là cốp bé thôi


thời này mà chạy xe cốp nhỏ, ko bỏ được túi xách vào được nguy hiểm lắm mẹ nó ơi, hôm trước em thấy có chị treo giỏ bên ngoài bị giật đồ, ngã xe ấy, sợ lắm


----------



## Camtudoan_357

Hoangdungnhi đã viết:


> thời này mà chạy xe cốp nhỏ, ko bỏ được túi xách vào được nguy hiểm lắm mẹ nó ơi, hôm trước em thấy có chị treo giỏ bên ngoài bị giật đồ, ngã xe ấy, sợ lắm


hic nghe sợ quá mẹ nó ơi, giờ ra đường đúng là sợ quá sợ, nữ trang chả dám mang, túi xách cuxng sợ tuốt luôn, mà phụ nữ đồ linh tinh thì nhiều, ko lẽ mang túi nilon ra đường ấy chứ


----------



## Me_Kathy

Camtudoan_357 đã viết:


> hic nghe sợ quá mẹ nó ơi, giờ ra đường đúng là sợ quá sợ, nữ trang chả dám mang, túi xách cuxng sợ tuốt luôn, mà phụ nữ đồ linh tinh thì nhiều, ko lẽ mang túi nilon ra đường ấy chứ


em thấy chiếc primavera này cốp xe cũng khá to đó các mẹ, để được 2 cái nón bảo hiểm lận í, vậy chắc ko lo vụ túi xách rồi


----------



## Thuylinhtran

Me_Kathy đã viết:


> em thấy chiếc primavera này cốp xe cũng khá to đó các mẹ, để được 2 cái nón bảo hiểm lận í, vậy chắc ko lo vụ túi xách rồi


ôi thế ạ, trước giờ em cứ nghĩ cốp xe primavera bé lắm chứ, vậy là thêm lý do để đón em ấy về dinh rồi các mẹ ha


----------



## Hoangdungnhi

các mẹ giờ mà mua xe thì giờ ưu tiên cho xe nào cốp to to tí, chứ chị em mình ra đường đăng nào cũng có túi xách hết đó, cứ treo ở ngoài có ngày bị té xe vì giật đồ cho xe


----------



## Ngochuyen

Hoangdungnhi đã viết:


> các mẹ giờ mà mua xe thì giờ ưu tiên cho xe nào cốp to to tí, chứ chị em mình ra đường đăng nào cũng có túi xách hết đó, cứ treo ở ngoài có ngày bị té xe vì giật đồ cho xe


em cũng nghĩ như mẹ nó ạ, giờ này ra đường mà treo giỏ hớ hên là bị giật ngay, mà mất đồ thì ko sao chứ té xe thì khổ lắm


----------



## Hoangdungnhi

Ngochuyen đã viết:


> em cũng nghĩ như mẹ nó ạ, giờ này ra đường mà treo giỏ hớ hên là bị giật ngay, mà mất đồ thì ko sao chứ té xe thì khổ lắm


đúng rồi mẹ nó ơi, mình mất đồ ko sao, mà lỡ bị té đập đầu hay gãy xương thì khổ lắm luôn


----------



## Camtudoan_357

nghe các mẹ nói mà chẳng muốn ra đường luôn ấy, cơ mà ko ra đường thì lấy gì mà sống


----------



## Me_Kathy

em thấy chạy xe em chỉ ngán mỗi khoảng ngập đường, xe chết máy thôi, dẫn xe hì hụi mãi, chỉ muốn bỏ luôn xe dọc đường thôi à


----------



## Camtudoan_357

Me_Kathy đã viết:


> em thấy chạy xe em chỉ ngán mỗi khoảng ngập đường, xe chết máy thôi, dẫn xe hì hụi mãi, chỉ muốn bỏ luôn xe dọc đường thôi à


cái này em đọc thấy trên website của vespa nè, post lên cho các mẹ tham khảo nha 

Trong quá trình sử dụng ở Việt Nam, đặc biệt tại Hà Nội và Hồ Chí Minh, luôn ngập úng mỗi khi trời mưa. Do vậy mỗi quý khách nên có hiểu biết khi đi xe trên đường ngập nước và bị chết máy. 

Khi đi đường ngập nước, nếu buộc phải tiếp tục chạy xe, người sử dụng nên luôn vặn tay ga lớn hơn bình thường và sử dụng phanh nhưng vẫn giữ tay ga khi đi qua chỗ lội.

Nếu ngập sâu quá xe sẽ chết máy do nước vào làm ướt bugi, nước cũng có thể làm mất tác dụng của dầu bôi trơn gây rỉ sét các chi tiết trong động cơ và làm hỏng máy. Khi xe bị ngập nước, khách hàng nên tới ngay trung tâm bảo dưỡng gần nhất để kiểm tra và thay dầu máy.


----------



## Me_Kathy

Camtudoan_357 đã viết:


> cái này em đọc thấy trên website của vespa nè, post lên cho các mẹ tham khảo nha
> 
> Trong quá trình sử dụng ở Việt Nam, đặc biệt tại Hà Nội và Hồ Chí Minh, luôn ngập úng mỗi khi trời mưa. Do vậy mỗi quý khách nên có hiểu biết khi đi xe trên đường ngập nước và bị chết máy.
> 
> Khi đi đường ngập nước, nếu buộc phải tiếp tục chạy xe, người sử dụng nên luôn vặn tay ga lớn hơn bình thường và sử dụng phanh nhưng vẫn giữ tay ga khi đi qua chỗ lội.
> 
> Nếu ngập sâu quá xe sẽ chết máy do nước vào làm ướt bugi, nước cũng có thể làm mất tác dụng của dầu bôi trơn gây rỉ sét các chi tiết trong động cơ và làm hỏng máy. Khi xe bị ngập nước, khách hàng nên tới ngay trung tâm bảo dưỡng gần nhất để kiểm tra và thay dầu máy.


hay quá, em cảm ơn mẹ nó nhiều ạ


----------



## Phucan2505

Camtudoan_357 đã viết:


> cái này em đọc thấy trên website của vespa nè, post lên cho các mẹ tham khảo nha
> 
> Trong quá trình sử dụng ở Việt Nam, đặc biệt tại Hà Nội và Hồ Chí Minh, luôn ngập úng mỗi khi trời mưa. Do vậy mỗi quý khách nên có hiểu biết khi đi xe trên đường ngập nước và bị chết máy.
> 
> Khi đi đường ngập nước, nếu buộc phải tiếp tục chạy xe, người sử dụng nên luôn vặn tay ga lớn hơn bình thường và sử dụng phanh nhưng vẫn giữ tay ga khi đi qua chỗ lội.
> 
> Nếu ngập sâu quá xe sẽ chết máy do nước vào làm ướt bugi, nước cũng có thể làm mất tác dụng của dầu bôi trơn gây rỉ sét các chi tiết trong động cơ và làm hỏng máy. Khi xe bị ngập nước, khách hàng nên tới ngay trung tâm bảo dưỡng gần nhất để kiểm tra và thay dầu máy.


Vặn ga to để rẽ nước mà đi ấy ạ


----------



## fastfood1510

Có 3 lựa chọn cho nữ mà em nghĩ là phù hợp

- Vespa về kiểu dáng là đẹp nhất , sang nhất nhưng quá nặng cho việc dẫn dắt vì thân xe bằng kim loại và cốp xe nhỏ để không vừa giỏ xách đi làm chưa kể hộc cốp xe rất nóng, nước hay đọng ở khu vực để chân khi trời mưa vì không có lỗ thoát nước, tiếng máy xe không êm và mướt như các loại xe ga thông thường ( đặc trưng của dòng vespa là vậy )
- Xe Lead thì em không thích kiểu dáng vì thiết kế có cảm giác như pha tạp kiểu dáng các dòng xe của honda ( nhìn giống như con vịt máy lai robot ) . Tuy nhiên , về máy móc êm , chạy mướt , cốp to thoải mái.
- xe yamaha grande thì: máy móc êm , chạy mượt , kiểu dáng phù hợp phụ nữ , cốp to rộng như Lead , xe rất nhẹ khi dẫn dắt lui tớt tuy nhiên đây lại là nhược điểm khi chạy nhanh thì xe không đầm , vững

Mấy mẹ tham khảo


----------



## 10xinh

fastfood1510 đã viết:


> Có 3 lựa chọn cho nữ mà em nghĩ là phù hợp
> 
> - Vespa về kiểu dáng là đẹp nhất , sang nhất nhưng quá nặng cho việc dẫn dắt vì thân xe bằng kim loại và cốp xe nhỏ để không vừa giỏ xách đi làm chưa kể hộc cốp xe rất nóng, nước hay đọng ở khu vực để chân khi trời mưa vì không có lỗ thoát nước, tiếng máy xe không êm và mướt như các loại xe ga thông thường ( đặc trưng của dòng vespa là vậy )
> - Xe Lead thì em không thích kiểu dáng vì thiết kế có cảm giác như pha tạp kiểu dáng các dòng xe của honda ( nhìn giống như con vịt máy lai robot ) . Tuy nhiên , về máy móc êm , chạy mướt , cốp to thoải mái.
> - xe yamaha grande thì: máy móc êm , chạy mượt , kiểu dáng phù hợp phụ nữ , cốp to rộng như Lead , xe rất nhẹ khi dẫn dắt lui tớt tuy nhiên đây lại là nhược điểm khi chạy nhanh thì xe không đầm , vững
> 
> Mấy mẹ tham khảo


Cốp Vespa đúng là hơi nhỏ thiệt mấy mẹ nhỉ


----------



## Tramy2010

10xinh đã viết:


> Cốp Vespa đúng là hơi nhỏ thiệt mấy mẹ nhỉ


Với em thì đủ sài rồi mẹ nó ơi. Đẹp là được hehe


----------



## Phuongtrangnguyen

fastfood1510 đã viết:


> Có 3 lựa chọn cho nữ mà em nghĩ là phù hợp
> 
> - Vespa về kiểu dáng là đẹp nhất , sang nhất nhưng quá nặng cho việc dẫn dắt vì thân xe bằng kim loại và cốp xe nhỏ để không vừa giỏ xách đi làm chưa kể hộc cốp xe rất nóng, nước hay đọng ở khu vực để chân khi trời mưa vì không có lỗ thoát nước, tiếng máy xe không êm và mướt như các loại xe ga thông thường ( đặc trưng của dòng vespa là vậy )
> - Xe Lead thì em không thích kiểu dáng vì thiết kế có cảm giác như pha tạp kiểu dáng các dòng xe của honda ( nhìn giống như con vịt máy lai robot ) . Tuy nhiên , về máy móc êm , chạy mướt , cốp to thoải mái.
> - xe yamaha grande thì: máy móc êm , chạy mượt , kiểu dáng phù hợp phụ nữ , cốp to rộng như Lead , xe rất nhẹ khi dẫn dắt lui tớt tuy nhiên đây lại là nhược điểm khi chạy nhanh thì xe không đầm , vững
> 
> Mấy mẹ tham khảo


Trong 3 con thì vẫn thích Vespa nhất


----------



## Hoangdungnhi

Phuongtrangnguyen đã viết:


> Trong 3 con thì vẫn thích Vespa nhất


vespa thì nhiều dòng, em thích LX và primavera còn lại thì ko thích ạ, mẹ nó thích dòng nào của vespa nhất?


----------



## Me_Kathy

Hoangdungnhi đã viết:


> vespa thì nhiều dòng, em thích LX và primavera còn lại thì ko thích ạ, mẹ nó thích dòng nào của vespa nhất?


em thì em thích tất, chỉ ko có tiền mua, nên vẫn trung thành với click của honda


----------



## Camtudoan_357

xã nhà em chê em primavera nữ tính quá các mẹ ạ, ông ấy ko chạy ké được, nên nhất quyết chưa chịu đổi xe cho vợ


----------



## Phucan2505

Camtudoan_357 đã viết:


> xã nhà em chê em primavera nữ tính quá các mẹ ạ, ông ấy ko chạy ké được, nên nhất quyết chưa chịu đổi xe cho vợ


em thấy vespa có mấy màu cho nam chạy được mà, màu mới ra nữa bao đẹp lun, màu ghi yên đỏ, sang lắm í mẹ nó


----------



## Camtudoan_357

Phucan2505 đã viết:


> em thấy vespa có mấy màu cho nam chạy được mà, màu mới ra nữa bao đẹp lun, màu ghi yên đỏ, sang lắm í mẹ nó


oi thật hả mẹ nó, xã em mà nghe có màu ghi chắc ổng cũng mê lắm, cuối tuần này dụ ổng đi ra lái xe thử, để xem màu xe mới mới được


----------



## Vyvyduong2548

có mẹ nào có ảnh màu mới ko? post lên cho các mẹ tham khảo đi ạ


----------



## Phuongtrangnguyen

em cũng hóng hình mới đây, rủ mãi xã chả chịu ra cửa hàng xem với lái thử, chắc phải đưa hình dụ ổng ấy


----------



## Thanhthanh90

đây nha các mẹ ơi , đẹp muốn xỉu


----------



## Vyvyduong2548

xe đẹp quá mẹ nó ơi, nhìn muốn rinh ngay về nhà luôn[DOUBLEPOST=1444790847,1444790074][/DOUBLEPOST]hic, em cũng muốn mua 1 chiếc như này mà cứ nghĩ tới tiền bỉm sữa của con, rồi tiền bệnh, tiền ăn các kiểu là lại thôi


----------



## Hoangdungnhi

Vyvyduong2548 đã viết:


> xe đẹp quá mẹ nó ơi, nhìn muốn rinh ngay về nhà luôn[DOUBLEPOST=1444790847,1444790074][/DOUBLEPOST]hic, em cũng muốn mua 1 chiếc như này mà cứ nghĩ tới tiền bỉm sữa của con, rồi tiền bệnh, tiền ăn các kiểu là lại thôi


thôi mẹ nó ráng đầu từ 1 chiếc đi, cái này chạy lâu dài mà, có phải ngàu 1, ngày 2 đâu, em cũng đang máu lắm đây


----------



## Thuylinhtran

Hoangdungnhi đã viết:


> thôi mẹ nó ráng đầu từ 1 chiếc đi, cái này chạy lâu dài mà, có phải ngàu 1, ngày 2 đâu, em cũng đang máu lắm đây


cũng muốn lắm, cơ mà cái này em nghe mấy chị chạy trước nói mỗi sáng muốn em nó nổ máy khó lắm ạ, hay bị tình trạng ko đề được lắm


----------



## Me_Kathy

Thuylinhtran đã viết:


> cũng muốn lắm, cơ mà cái này em nghe mấy chị chạy trước nói mỗi sáng muốn em nó nổ máy khó lắm ạ, hay bị tình trạng ko đề được lắm


Vặn tay ga 2-4 lần rồi ấn công tắc đề và chỉ đề tối đa 4 lần nếu vẫn chưa nổ máy. Lý do vặn tay ga vì trong chế hoà khí của xe Vespa trang bị bơm tăng tốc. Mỗi khi vặn tay ga, xăng sẽ bơm trực tiếp vào chế hoà khí để tăng lượng xăng để hỗ trợ quá trình khởi động.

Người sử dụng cũng chú ý khi xe tắt máy không nên để trẻ em vặn tay ga. Việc này làm cho xăng tự bơm vào chế làm ướt bugi, tốn xăng và xe rất khó khởi động.

câu trả lời cho mẹ nó nè, mẹ nó nói lại với mấy chị kia thử xem có hiệu quả ko nha


----------



## Ngochuyen

Me_Kathy đã viết:


> Vặn tay ga 2-4 lần rồi ấn công tắc đề và chỉ đề tối đa 4 lần nếu vẫn chưa nổ máy. Lý do vặn tay ga vì trong chế hoà khí của xe Vespa trang bị bơm tăng tốc. Mỗi khi vặn tay ga, xăng sẽ bơm trực tiếp vào chế hoà khí để tăng lượng xăng để hỗ trợ quá trình khởi động.
> 
> Người sử dụng cũng chú ý khi xe tắt máy không nên để trẻ em vặn tay ga. Việc này làm cho xăng tự bơm vào chế làm ướt bugi, tốn xăng và xe rất khó khởi động.
> 
> câu trả lời cho mẹ nó nè, mẹ nó nói lại với mấy chị kia thử xem có hiệu quả ko nha


Có đề thôi mà cũng công phu quá mẹ nó hơ. Nhiều khi mình ngu ngơ không biết gì dắt bộ chắc chớt


----------



## Me_Kathy

Ngochuyen đã viết:


> Có đề thôi mà cũng công phu quá mẹ nó hơ. Nhiều khi mình ngu ngơ không biết gì dắt bộ chắc chớt


cái xe vespa nặng lắm, dắt bộ chắc chỉ có mà bỏ xe giữa đường thôi chứ dắt gì nổi


----------



## Phucan2505

Me_Kathy đã viết:


> cái xe vespa nặng lắm, dắt bộ chắc chỉ có mà bỏ xe giữa đường thôi chứ dắt gì nổi


Em để ý ở đâu không biết chứ ở SG mà phụ nữ dắt bộ xe là có mấy anh lại kêu ngồi lên xe mấy ảnh đẩy giùm liền à


----------



## 10xinh

Nhìn màu mới của Primavera ghiền quá mấy mẹ ơi!!! Mà màu mới giá có mắc hơn giống mấy hãng khác không ta?


----------



## Me_Kathy

vẫn thấy xe này giá hơi chát các mẹ nhỉ


----------



## 10xinh

Me_Kathy đã viết:


> vẫn thấy xe này giá hơi chát các mẹ nhỉ


Vấn đề lớn nhất của em nó là giá đó mẹ Kathy


----------



## fastfood1510

10xinh đã viết:


> Nhìn màu mới của Primavera ghiền quá mấy mẹ ơi!!! Mà màu mới giá có mắc hơn giống mấy hãng khác không ta?


Màu mới chắc giá cũng vậy thôi, đội giá ai mua cho nổi


----------



## Phucan2505

fastfood1510 đã viết:


> Màu mới chắc giá cũng vậy thôi, đội giá ai mua cho nổi


Thường thì màu mới mà hot là mắc hơn màu cũ 1-2tr đó mẹ nó


----------



## Thuylinhtran

Có dụ khị xã em này rồi, mà xả bảo mua Vespa Sprint. Có gì còn chạy ké


----------



## Hoangdungnhi

Thuylinhtran đã viết:


> Có dụ khị xã em này rồi, mà xả bảo mua Vespa Sprint. Có gì còn chạy ké


Sprint cũng đẹp nhưng dành cho Nam mà, xã nhà chị khôn quá vậy )


----------



## Camtudoan_357

Hoangdungnhi đã viết:


> Sprint cũng đẹp nhưng dành cho Nam mà, xã nhà chị khôn quá vậy )


Sprint em thấy nhìu nữ chạy cũng cá tính lắm đó


----------



## Tramy2010

Giá chính xác của em Vespa Primavera giờ là nhiêu vậy ạ?


----------



## 10xinh

Tramy2010 đã viết:


> Giá chính xác của em Vespa Primavera giờ là nhiêu vậy ạ?


Gần 70tr đó mẹ nó ơi


----------



## Tramy2010

Sao em không post được hình nhỉ?


----------



## NguyễnVănQuy

tranngoctrang đã viết:


> Các mẹ ơi, tình hình là sắp đến sinh nhật em, em muốn đổi xe và đã dụ được xã rồi, cơ mà chọn tới chọn lui vẫn không biết nên mua xe nào? Các nào cũng có  điểm mạnh và điểm yếu hết. Em cứ chọn mãi chưa xong ạ? Em đăng lên hỏi ý nhờ các mẹ vote giúp em với ạ? Em chỉ có yêu cầu là xe đẹp, sang, giá cả hợp lý tí, phù hợp với mẹ điệu giống em. Em cám ơn các mẹ trước ạ


e thay nu di vespa la tuyt voi..hien tai e dag sd ak..ai co nhu cau lh e.de lai cho..gia ca hop ly


----------



## Tramy2010

NguyễnVănQuy đã viết:


> e thay nu di vespa la tuyt voi..hien tai e dag sd ak..ai co nhu cau lh e.de lai cho..gia ca hop ly


Giá cả sao bạn?


----------



## Phuongtrangnguyen

NguyễnVănQuy đã viết:


> e thay nu di vespa la tuyt voi..hien tai e dag sd ak..ai co nhu cau lh e.de lai cho..gia ca hop ly


Cho giá đi bạn ơi, mình cũng đang quan tâm nè


----------



## Mưa ngâu

Chọn chồng trước, rồi muốn xem gì mà chẳng có


----------



## NguyễnVănQuy

Phuongtrangnguyen đã viết:


> Cho giá đi bạn ơi, mình cũng đang quan tâm nè


um..de mih gui hih wa goy cho bn ra gia lun


----------

